

Angular 1.3 beta released, drop support for IE8 - jtblin
https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#130-beta1-retractable-eyebrow-2014-03-07

======
teleclimber
I spent most of yesterday fixing bugs on my new release (not Angular based)
that were caused by IE8's finicky nature. (I had forgotten you can't innerHTML
on SELECT and TBODY elements, sigh.)

So good on you, Angular. Out with the old...

